# Help with finding tune quotation



## Prismer (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I needed some help for my music theory project. I am currently analyzing "God Save The Tsar" which was the imperial Russian anthem. This tune was quoted in a number of tunes including Tchaikovsky's Marche Slave and 1812 overture.

Also, according to wikipedia, Borodin quoted the tune in the 4th movement of his 2nd symphony. I have listened to it many times now, but have not been able to identify the tune.

Here are the links for the two pieces:

God Save the Tsar: 




Borodin's Symphony No.2 (4/4): 




I surely hope someone can help me out. Thanks!!


----------



## notesetter (Mar 31, 2011)

Naah - it's not in there as far as I'm concerned. At 2:15, the low brass play a Russian Orthodox chant-like theme. Could be the Wikipedia writer was fooled by that.


----------



## Prismer (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, I was hoping that wasn't the case...


----------

